# Vernünftiges Gerät so in der Preisklasse von...



## subzero (17. Mai 2003)

*vernümpftiges Gerät so in der Presiklasse von...*

Hallo liebe Liebenden...

Ich hätte mal ne Frage, zu günstigen Kameras (Preisklasse so um die 150 €)

Wolte eigentlich wissen ob ihr mir da etwas empfehlen könnt..
Man sollte vernümpftige nahaufnahmen machen können (das is mir eigentlich nur wichtig!) TFT sollte sie auch haben!

Bin halt nen armer Schüler, aber vielleicht wisst ihr ja was.. 
danke schön!


----------



## Vitalis (18. Mai 2003)

Vielleicht solltest Du noch ein wenig mehr sagen, was die Kamera können soll. Für 150 Euro bekommt man eigentlich nicht viel Digitalkamera...

Wie nah willst Du denn an die Motive rangehen können? Was hast Du mit der Kamera vor?


----------



## Kaprolactam (18. Mai 2003)

Also das TFT wirst Du vergeblich auf einer Digicam suchen. Vielleicht lieber ein LCD?


----------



## subzero (19. Mai 2003)

hi..

Echt is das nen LCD?
Also wichtig wäre mir jetzt auch das ich Bilder in ner min. Auflösug von 1600x1200px (höher is immer schön) machen kann!
Der Speicherchip sollte austauschbar sein!
Zu den Fotos: Nahaufnahmen halt, so von nem abstand 2-7cm
Die Cam braucht jetzt nich so "den" Zoom zu haben!
Blitz wäre wichtig!

Weiß nicht, vielleicht:
2 Megapixel - CMOS Sensor - USB anschluss an den rechner (<- Wichtig)

was kann ich noch sagen?

//edit...
Zu den LCD, das stimmt gar nicht! Sehe hier gerade ne Cam bei Conrad (80B-day Katalog) die hat ein 1,5 TFT - Display!!!  (Yakumo Mega Image IV)


----------



## Vitalis (19. Mai 2003)

Also ich behaupte jetzt einfach mal, daß man für 150 Euro keine vernünftige 2 Megapixel Kamera (1600x1200) bekommt, die bei Macro 2-7cm zuläßt.

Hier hast Du ne Auswahl von günstigen Digicams mit mindestens 1600x1200 Pixeln und ordentlichem Macro. Die tatsächlichen Preise kannst Du z.b. bei http://www.guenstiger.de http://www.idealo.de oder http://www.hardwareschotte.de nachsehen.


----------

